# Wing Chun schools in Austin, TX?



## flayofish (Feb 13, 2011)

Can you guys recommend any reputable Wing Chun schools in Austin, TX?

-thanks!


----------



## yak sao (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.austinvtkungfu.com/


----------



## Nabakatsu (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.awtk.us/


----------



## geezer (Feb 13, 2011)

What Nabakatsu said. Check out their organizational website: http://ec2-50-16-36-33.compute-1.amazonaws.com/ BTW I'm totally biased here. Sifu Jeff is my Si-dai (younger kung-fu brother) and my current instructor. Yep, you heard right. _Younger_ brother... and my instructor. _He's that good!_


----------

